
Bees Solve Hard Computing Problems Faster Than Supercomputers | Popular Science - muon
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-10/bees-beat-computers-ability-solve-complex-math-problem#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829211> <\- This one has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830232>

